

Facetime for Mac is now $0.99 - thirtysixred
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/facetime/id414307850?mt=12&ls=1

======
cmsj
$0.99 is nothing really, if you've already bought into the Apple ecosystem.
It's just a nice way to drive people into the app store and make sure they
have a credit card on file :)

------
pitdesi
Your title is confusing... Facetime for mac has just appeared, right? To say
it's "now $0.99" doesn't make sense to me, unless I'm missing something.

But yes, why the hell are they charging for facetime at all?

~~~
maguay
My guess is it will be included with new Macs for free going forward, and only
costs for existing Macs. Not sure, though, and doesn't seem to be a wise
decision to charge for it in my opinion.

